# eBay tv unit conversion



## striker321 (Sep 17, 2011)

hey guys i just picked this unit up today for $5
* the left glass section is- 47cmW 53cmD 120cmH
*middle section- 84cmW 53cmD 68cmH
*lower section- 84cmW 53cmD 30cmH



i would like to hear any ideas you guys have, thanks...


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Sep 17, 2011)

either:
leave whats there and but glass panels etc..
OR
knock it all out but the frame and put a large peice of glass over the front


----------



## striker321 (Sep 17, 2011)

how much would glass cost to cover the whole middle section top to bottom ( like 2 panels of glass for sliding )


----------



## snoopy (Sep 19, 2011)

Striker where in Sydney are you


----------



## striker321 (Sep 19, 2011)

beverly hills


----------



## snoopy (Oct 4, 2011)

How did you get on with the glass.


----------



## striker321 (Oct 5, 2011)

got 2 quotes, one for $600 and the other for $100, just dont know about the tracks


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 5, 2011)

looks awesome mate!


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Oct 5, 2011)

The quote for $100 would be more accurate, I got two pieces cut, roughly 100cm x 100cm for $80. Another "upscale" company wanted $140 _per payne. _

GL, and remember to have fun.


----------



## striker321 (Oct 5, 2011)

does anybody from sydney know where to buy the tracks from?


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Oct 5, 2011)

Should be able to pick up a length from Bunnings or a big hardware store.


----------



## striker321 (Oct 5, 2011)

maybe mitre 10 or something, my bunnings doesn't stock them, they have to be custom made and ordered in


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 5, 2011)

if ya just after 5mm glass track, check down the cabinet hardware section of bunnings...i found them there after 2 different staff members told me they dont stock it,lol


----------

